# Boot Jack Plan/Template??



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey all,
I know that sounds simple, but I would really like some nice shapes.. We have SASS shoots around here along with the "grand" clay shoot at the world shooting complex.. I would like to try making some nice pieces to sell… Anyone willing to share patterns or templates?? I will pay for any postage involved.. Thanks in advance!!1


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I posted a blog recently of a boot jack that I copied from an original Peal and Co design.. they are now out of business so you are welcome to copy this.


----------

